# On-Camera Flash Technique/Gear?



## Cory (Apr 14, 2014)

Just did my fourth professional shoot (a Bat-Mitzvah) and the results were the best I've yet done. Haven't yet ventured into off-camera flash, but used a variety of "bounce" tools (simple diffuser, small soft-box and on-flash bouncer). My camera's a 70D and flash is the 430EX II.
Are there any other recommended tools/techniques like brackets, etc.? Off-camera seems like it might be tough while remaining mobile. Maybe I'm wrong, but I think I might like to stick with on-camera.
Thanks for any discussion.


----------



## surapon (Apr 14, 2014)

Cory said:


> Just did my fourth professional shoot (a Bat-Mitzvah) and the results were the best I've yet done. Haven't yet ventured into off-camera flash, but used a variety of "bounce" tools (simple diffuser, small soft-box and on-flash bouncer). My camera's a 70D and flash is the 430EX II.
> Are there any other recommended tools/techniques like brackets, etc.? Off-camera seems like it might be tough while remaining mobile. Maybe I'm wrong, but I think I might like to stick with on-camera.
> Thanks for any discussion.



Dear Cory.
I use the Off camera flash with flash modification past 7-8 years and very lucky to get the best result for my hobby.
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=20419.0

Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## Cory (Apr 14, 2014)

Thanks for that info. Gonna check that out later. Looks extremely interesting.


----------



## surapon (Apr 14, 2014)

Cory said:


> Thanks for that info. Gonna check that out later. Looks extremely interesting.



You are welcome, Dear Cory.
If you are crazy like me, Here are another extream set of Portable Flash ( With Monopod for easy to my hands and my back) that I use for Big Job and have a lot of people in the dark area And I want the best Light for my pictures.
Enjoy.
Surapon


----------



## Cory (Apr 14, 2014)

That is very cool. I have 3 more "flash" tutorial/workshops in the cue, but I think I'm more in line with what you do.


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Apr 14, 2014)

Check out the series of flash photography books by Neil Van Niekerk. I have found them most informatative.


----------



## Cory (Apr 15, 2014)

Do you think a DEMB Classic Flip-It ( http://www.dembflashproducts.com/flipit/ ) and basic diffuser ( http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/407175-REG/Sto_Fen_OM_EW_OM_EW_Omni_Bounce_for_Canon.html ) can get most of it done?
Thanks.


----------



## Cory (Apr 15, 2014)

AcutancePhotography said:


> Check out the series of flash photography books by Neil Van Niekerk. I have found them most informatative.


Just found this - http://neilvn.com/tangents/video-using-the-black-foamie-thing/


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Apr 30, 2014)

Cory said:


> Do you think a DEMB Classic Flip-It ( http://www.dembflashproducts.com/flipit/ ) and basic diffuser ( http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/407175-REG/Sto_Fen_OM_EW_OM_EW_Omni_Bounce_for_Canon.html ) can get most of it done?
> Thanks.



I think you can go two ways... either OVER THE TOP (like surapon) or KEEP IT SIMPLE (like the quote above).

I prefer to keep it simple, esp starting out and when you are on a budget. It takes courage and self confidence to shoot pictures of people and *surapon* is probably the most confident and courageous photographer on the forum!!  (Not to mention, as everyone here will agree, *surapon* possesses exceptional physical strength, stamina and mental fortitude! Just look at some of his equipment carrying posts!)

There are a LOT of flash modifiers and accessories available. It's a HUGE BUSINESS, the business of flash accessories. It's easy to spend a lot of money on flash stuff!! Start out with the basics.

I think that based on where you appear to be in photography, you should buy the Sto-Fen modifier linked above for sure. Every photographer owns one and likely uses it for years and years regardless of what else they have and use. It works great, it's inexpensive, unobtrusive and doesn't take up a lot of room or add weight.

The next thing you should consider is a FLASH BRACKET. When you elevate the flash, you will drop the shadows behind the subjects and greatly improve your shots. I use this one because it's very well made but still folds down easily for storage. If you get a flash bracket, you will also need a off-camera flash cable.

If you end up doing the flash bracket, you might also consider rigging it up to be able to easily remove the flash and hold it to the side for more versatility. (Just a thought.)

Only after you have these items, should you consider buying more sophisticated flash modifiers. I own a Gary Fong Lightsphere and few Lumiquest items but the StoFen stays on my flash 90% of the time. You may find that you can build your own modifiers and save a lot of money. Photographers have been using white (or amber or green) 3x5 index cards and rubber bands for decades! I also suggest you read David Hobby's Strobist Blog for more ideas. He's a master at flash and often uses cheaper manual flashes and hand made modifiers.

Let us know what you decide!


----------



## BL (Apr 30, 2014)

Cory said:


> Just did my fourth professional shoot (a Bat-Mitzvah) and the results were the best I've yet done. Haven't yet ventured into off-camera flash, but used a variety of "bounce" tools (simple diffuser, small soft-box and on-flash bouncer). My camera's a 70D and flash is the 430EX II.
> Are there any other recommended tools/techniques like brackets, etc.? Off-camera seems like it might be tough while remaining mobile. Maybe I'm wrong, but I think I might like to stick with on-camera.
> Thanks for any discussion.



I prefer flash off camera, but when if I'm forced to to stay on the hotshoe, I really like using the spinlight360

Here's a link to Niel Van Nikirks review/useage video

http://neilvn.com/tangents/about/spinlight-360/


----------



## Marsu42 (Apr 30, 2014)

Cory said:


> Maybe I'm wrong, but I think I might like to stick with on-camera.



For that purpose, I'm using a demb flash bracket (their diffuser is crap) with a mini octagon softbox with a sto-fen diffuser inside. The latter might be considered a gimmick by some, but it does produce better catch lights and diffuses the light a bit if very near the subject like on macro shots. You'll also need an ettl cord, but be careful, they're rather fragile.

The good thing thing about this solution is that you can quickly turn the flash from left to right to compensate for changing ambient lighting direction and get fill flash w/o (or with minimal) drop shadows... I'm using it with outside animal photography all the time.


----------



## ishdakuteb (May 1, 2014)

just in case, for sure that this 360 degree flashspin is always within budget, making out of two foam cups... lol

i just made it for fun, but it works pretty well though. actually, i sometimes use bare flash and sometimes this kinda similar, but in a different way. all techniques should turn out right as if you are using it right.

shot with canon 30d and 50mm f/1.4 (my goto test camera)


----------

